# TTS air vent colour mod...



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

So today i decided to colour code the thin ring in the air vents to the same colour as my bodywork (Ara Blue) Similar to how it is done for the TTRS which is red only. I have the Lacquer silver option in my car and as part of this the air vents have a silver ring although you don't really notice it as it it right next to the silver outer ring :? 
I don't know if the vent construction is the same on the same on a vent that doesn't have the silver ring but I would assume so?
Any how I removed all the vents (pulled out) disconnecting the wiring loom for the displays and then pulled the outer silver rotating bezel off (only snapped in) and then did the same for the silver ring piece. I then lightly sanded, applied base coat then clear lacquer and then reassembled and refitted to the car... the effect is quite subtle but I like it. I can always repaint if needed..


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Nice job. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

I like that. 8)


----------



## Mokorx (Apr 26, 2017)

Dino_Donis

Can the outer ring and the inner ring be removed without removing the vent out? Where do you start to pull the outer ring out?

Thanks


----------



## Mokorx (Apr 26, 2017)

I am able to remove outer ring now without removing the vent from TT. I just use plastic business card to pry it out and run it thru the circumference. I still cannot remove the inner one any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

The air vents themselves are easy to remove - you just give them a good tug! It's easier to work with them removed.
First I would run you nail to see if there is definitely a groove between the ring and the vent? Some people seem to think it is one piece on the standard vent (but I would be surprised). Its a case of pulling it off, maybe one of those plastic prying tools will help but I managed without one.
One tip when you put the inner ring back on make sure that you align it correctly. There is a grove in the main vent that the ring has to align with this is the the top of the vent which the outer ring also align with....

What colour are you going to paint yours? Seeing as your ring is black I would recommend putting on a light colour primer first especially if your base colour is light...


----------



## Mokorx (Apr 26, 2017)

I am thinking plasti dip in red. In case I want to change color plasti dip should be easy to pull out.

When you find the gap on the inner ring you use the inside or outside at it base?


----------



## RuuTT (Apr 22, 2010)

Dino_Donis said:


> So today i decided to colour code the thin ring in the air vents to the same colour as my bodywork (Ara Blue) Similar to how it is done for the TTRS which is red only. I have the Lacquer silver option in my car and as part of this the air vents have a silver ring although you don't really notice it as it it right next to the silver outer ring :?
> I don't know if the vent construction is the same on the same on a vent that doesn't have the silver ring but I would assume so?
> Any how I removed all the vents (pulled out) disconnecting the wiring loom for the displays and then pulled the outer silver rotating bezel off (only snapped in) and then did the same for the silver ring piece. I then lightly sanded, applied base coat then clear lacquer and then reassembled and refitted to the car... the effect is quite subtle but I like it. I can always repaint if needed..


Very nicely done! Where did you get the paint?


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

You can get paint from any decent paint shop or a body shop may have some. You don't need much paint at all.....

Sent from my Galaxy S9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

Mokorx said:


> I am thinking plasti dip in red. In case I want to change color plasti dip should be easy to pull out.
> 
> When you find the gap on the inner ring you use the inside or outside at it base?


I don't quite understand what you mean?
If you have a gap then it must be a separate ring which can be pulled off...if no gap then the front doesn't come off, if this is the case I'd probably abandon trying & give up!

Sent from my Galaxy S9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mokorx (Apr 26, 2017)

Dino_Donis said:


> Mokorx said:
> 
> 
> > I am thinking plasti dip in red. In case I want to change color plasti dip should be easy to pull out.
> ...


I meant to find gap using red arrow area to find gap, or you just pry it up from yellow arrow area.


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

You can do either....

Sent from my Galaxy S9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

So I noticed that they are now offering the blue(Turbo?) air vent rings on new TTs as well as a few other colour options.
You can also get the seat sides & centre console trim to match, personally I only think this works if it matches the bodywork colour.. I'm not sure how easy these bits are to remove/refit?

You can see an example in this youtube video:-


----------



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

That's really cool! Subtle nice touch!


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

Never like anything not OEM but these look fantastic!

It helps they are this lovely blue colour too!


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

wlondoner said:


> Never like anything not OEM but these look fantastic!
> 
> It helps they are this lovely blue colour too!


Thanks, I noticed that these are now an option on the new TTs, however the colur is Turbo blue which has replaced Ara blue, they come as a pack which include matching seat inserts & centre console trim...


----------



## j77drs (Aug 8, 2019)

anyone know if you can buy the trim for seats ?


----------



## iddqd_tts (Jan 4, 2020)

j77drs said:


> anyone know if you can buy the trim for seats ?


Yes. You can get them from Thomas at oemvwshop.com - he knows all the part #s.
The parts aren't too bad cost wise; installation at US Audi dealership is about the same cost as parts (assuming you do all trim pieces/vents). It looks fantastic once installed!


----------



## j77drs (Aug 8, 2019)

The US is a bit far for me to travel, I'm in the Uk


----------



## RuuTT (Apr 22, 2010)

The inserts for the vents and the seat trim is quite easy to fit, allthough espescially the seat trim is quite expensive. The trim part for the middle console is a real pain to fit, takes ages to take apart and reassemble that part. Would recommend to skip that last one, otherwise it does look good if matching body color.


----------



## j77drs (Aug 8, 2019)

Yes, I'd like the blue seat trim if possible but don't know where to get this


----------



## grigio (Oct 16, 2017)

The blue vents + seats + middle tunnel trim look good but was/is not available for my Nardo car so I had these bits amongst others redone in carbon which meant as already posted alot of work!


----------



## 8jTT247 (Sep 8, 2017)

do you have a guide or more photos of removing seat middle tunnel trim? looking to do the same thank you


----------



## AMT (Apr 8, 2019)

I know slightly jumping off the air vent topic but... looking at that and given the audi side trim issue with the seats... are there modded ones (like this?) having better luck at staying on with stronger clips/attchements??


----------



## RuuTT (Apr 22, 2010)

grigio said:


> The blue vents + seats + middle tunnel trim look good but was/is not available for my Nardo car so I had these bits amongst others redone in carbon which meant as already posted alot of work!


Véry nicely done this. Was it hard to get the middle console out?


----------

